# you choose



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

eace: which one should i get beeman r1 dual caliber combo or crosman quest 800x :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Definitely go with the Beeman. I've seen and heard much better of them than anything Crosman's break-barrel attempts.


----------

